
Support For Only Two Creative Commons Licenses In The API Commons - apievangelist
http://apievangelist.com/2014/07/16/support-for-only-two-creative-commons-licenses-in-the-api-commons-/
======
PaulHoule
Ouch! Why not CC-BY?

